# The eternal question, Weed lines



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Cookie is coming back from working on settling dad's estate today- she wants to go catch some Mahi tomorrow (she earned it - then some). We went as far as the 12 mile buoy yesterday and didn't see any weed at all. 
Anyone else gotten out farther in the last couple days and saw any?
Thanks


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

There was small weed lines at the edge and nipple Wednesday more like patches not really lines but didn't see much life on them were many flying fish out though


----------

